# Can this amazon sword be saved



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

can this amazon sword be saved i bought it at the local petsmart for a $1.25 (a 50% discount for it being "damaged"). it still has some green on it so i thought it wasnt a total lost. ill post a pic of the roots later tonight


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also can you post a far view of it.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

that plant dont like bright lights note the name it a plant that grows in the shade it can get very big with good care n give u new plants so if u see it growing out of the water dont freak out it do that all so i had some in the pass n have 1 right now a small 1 need to move it to a bigger pot it great for angels fish n bettas too


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post of pic of the crown and roots.....What color temp is your light bulb and planned photoperiod. I would go ahead and pinch the dead leaves off.

Was this one of those plants in a tube....

If you have a sunny East or West facing window-I would float it in a container of dechlroinated water sitting in the window until you see new growth.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Actually on contrary chardzard, Amazons love full to moderate lighting. They like to be planted fully or mostly planted with some roots showing. With the right care and fertilizer an Amazon Sword can be a giant center piece to an aquarium. They are one of the common hardy plants so they can just about last anything. 

itsuki i ask if you can post a far away pic because from this point of the pic the plant looks to be dead already, you will need to check and see if theres any new leave sprouting from the middle of the plant. Also if the whole plant(leaves, roots, stems and base(the crown) of plant) is brown except for that one part of the leaf then the plant may already be dead.


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

ok where i live it summer all year so direct sun light is wat i should have said sorry my bad ,i use to grow n sell that plant , it all so love deep tanks too


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

:lol: I was going to say ...

My sword LOVES high light! This one was one of those little plants in tubes from Petsmart. I planted it in November and it's now a little over 12 inches tall - almost tripled in size in a couple of months.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

ill post root pics in an hr or two, barely getting off work and gonna pick up a few 2.5g tanks for $8 each


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

If the roots are in good shape then yes, it can lose those leaves and recover.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

ok i have pics of it and its already planted and i dont want to take it out but theres some positives. i took a vid of it before i planted it!!

http://youtu.be/IgmZk82gRys

additional info: its in a 10g tank, constant 75 degrees, organic potting soil (miracle gro) capped with sand, light is a cfl 6 inch 50/50 daylight/blue that is 10,000k. no timer on light but i run it maybe.....10 hrs a day.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

I can't see that it has any roots at all. :-? Usually the swords I've gotten at Petsmart will have at least a few good, white roots and I trim off any that don't look healthy before planting.

If it were me, I'd just go ahead and pull it out and replace it with a new one. Sorry, I think it was already too damaged before you even got it.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

the roots were very short almost nonexistent  look like they were cut or ripped almost at the base


----------



## chardzard (Jan 7, 2013)

seeing that youtube clip it look bad but if the base where the roots r is still firm with any good roots even if they r short it can make a come back but remove all dead parts , i try n replant mine today or tomorrow mine need a bigger planter pot


----------

